# For all the Experts



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

When you are fighting a fish, can you tell by the way he is fighting what he is??? i will start....1)A good size bluefish will slam your rod and reel so hard, that you cant belive a fish that size could hit so hard. 2) Snook will fight you HARD all the way in, and fights even harder to get into cover. He will blow a large bait all over the place, this along is were alot of people mess up with hitting to early. And he can also pick up a shrimp or small baitfish, by just swimming by and inhaling it. If you arent holding the pole forget it he is gone, you will only feel two taps on the line..."That IT" .....he gone they also have a habit of picking up a bait and just holding it, killing it then spit it out Why you say...because he has felt the pressure already....That were braid come in handy....by the time you feel what is happening with Mono...he is already gone!! unlike braid that when he feel it, you feel it....okay let me know how do know what fish you have by just the fight....opcorn: oh redfish only have two or three good runs, and thats it....It's over even for the large one, they don't really fight that hard.....two rounds and he is out...LOL...okay i know alot of the redfish fisherman are going to come and let me know i have no idea what i am talking about....I am not a expert  opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have to agree*

With the blue fish part. Snook and Red Fish, I don't know cause I have never caught either one. I target striper, and it has been my experience that they hit twice....once to taste and the next they are gonna run. Doesn't much matter how you're fishin for them except if you're trolling or using lures. When fishin for black drum we usually chunk fresh clams. You will usually feel a little nibble and then your rod will suddenly bow up. Not a hard hit just steady pressure and it feels like DEAD weight until ya get it to the surface.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have to say my favorite fish strike is a Flounder. Especially on braid w/a mono leader. Your just bumpin your bait along and.......BOOM! It feels like an electric shock. you wait a few seconds and BOOM BOOM! usually thats when they have it. Flounder have to turn the bait around head first so it slides down their throat, Sometimes the bigger ones will fold a mullet in half then swallow it. Another thing the bigger ones do sometimes is hit really light,you wont think he's that big, till you put it to him and he feels like a trash can lid and starts peeling line.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Agree on the reds. After some short runs they are just thumpers with short burst to peel off 10 to 20 feet or so.. Tarpoooooon or Snook for the same size with out fight a red all day long.. Jacks are fun because they turn sideways and just pound back and fourth.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*When*

a jack hits it's hard right off the bat, then you feel that thumping...where he is turning sideway on you...A really big jack is still alot of fun. Tarpon's arent that hard as long as you turn them first. If you let them have any headway forget he gone, i had a old snooker teach me this. To turn the fish right away, cause in the turn you can tell what you have. Look at trout when they grab a pigfish, if you don't wait till he shallow him. You will lose him also, but trout or redfish have never really impress me for their fighting. Even med size sharks don't give that much of a fight, in fact it might get scary with them. Cause at times when you turn one, he will turn with you and swim towards you. Then when he see shore, he takes off. I have seen this happen with large ones on boats, they swim right up to the boat. See the boat then all hell broke loose. If Pomp got bigger they would be hell to bring in, cause for their size they put up a great little fight.....Cobia forget it once he knows he hook all hell will break loose, and be ready to get your butt kick if he is green...I learn this the hard way, and got slap like a little girl that day.... I will never grab a green cobia again!!! no matter how big...these things are strong!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I can usually tell what I have on my line, inshore and offshore. There's nothing like watching a 30W cry as a wahoo tries to dump it or muscling up a big old grouper.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I can usually tell what i have as well with most. jacks are all lateral run so they can tangle up every other line you're running on the beach. Blues are just so strong it boggles the mind. And reds, well they are great dead weight fights after those first few runs. However, if they don't turn they'll spool you quick! Sharks are a weird fight. I know I have a shark on a long line becasue it won't really fight until the 2nd or last sandbar. Just dead weight fighting a little. You almost think you caught a little 3fter or a slot red. It's once that shark feels the sand rub his belly over the second sandbar that he goes nuts. They just don't seem to figure it out ntil the water starts to get 5-6' deep. Then they are everywhere (east, west, north, and south) until you tire them. never caught a big snook, only little ones and the same for tarpon. Catching the 12-20"ers in inpoundments on a fly rod is a load of fun.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Them red drum in FLA must be on a diet....... 

pound for pound hardest fightin fish on 17 lbs test mono.:fishing:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Them red drum in FLA must be on a diet.......
> 
> pound for pound hardest fightin fish on 17 lbs test mono.:fishing:


Yeah, no kiddin. How big do y'all see em down there? They grow em big up our way. A 45+ inch fish can dump 1/4 to 1/2 your spool on the first run.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The FL record red drum is 51lb 8oz.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sorry*

guys but we do have huge red down here, we have some schools that almost every fish are in the 30+ range. But then again if you don't have nothing else to compare too.  you really can't judge. I have seen rookie fisherman bring in huge Reds, by just holding on to the rod A good fight for a red is about three good runs, and once you turn him he will roll over. Just dead weight, where a Snook in the same weight would most of the time get away, or wrap you up in something. And we can't really go into a debate on something if you have only one side of the story. I like other have caught both, and CPN that what i meant about sharks. They will almost always turn into you, and swim right but to you. Till it feel the shore or see the boat...Then all hell break loose  And let try to keep this to inshore fish...Cobias count cause alot get caught close to shore every year. I have yet to bring in a huge Jewfish, they count also cause alot have been caught inshore also...But has anyone fought and landed a HUGE jewfish inshore....what kind of fight is that???opcorn:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> But has anyone fought and landed a HUGE jewfish inshore....what kind of fight is that???opcorn:


I caught a nice jack about 6 pounds under a bridge three years ago when visiting the ICW and the guide said "get him up our you will lose it...". I did not know what he was talking about but when the jack turned back to the pilings and headed down I thought he got tangled in the pilings but the guide said nope you and now hooked to a Jew fish that has his gills out in between the pilings and is not going anywhere... So the fight was still like I hooked a pilings but moved about one foot up and down like he was breathing... So not that great..


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I hate*

to abmit this, but one nite off a bridge one of the guys hook up to a small snook. So he wasnt in a hurry to reel it in. But as he was bringing it across lights, this brown ugly mouth just open up and blew water all over the place. I was the close's one to it, (we were fishing below the brigde) and it happen almost at my feet. I have to say that i almost poop in my pants the only reason i didnt drop my pole. Cause i was frozen in the spot I heard that they are even worst down in the Tampa area. But i saw a couple of pictures of a web site of guys landing off the beach, while fishing for sharks...and those were HUGE....I guess it something we all have to try once...to at least say we did Has anybody else gotten a really great fight out of a redfish??? like anything else there are a few that might fight like a Tarpon...I have a mirco rig to catch baitfish...and Pinfish would kick butt if they got bigger...:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jettypark28 said:


> But has anyone fought and landed a HUGE jewfish inshore....what kind of fight is that???opcorn:


no Jewfish..but heres a 40lbs cubera caught on a jig!!!!!!!!!wow!!!!!!   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8dFFin9ekC8

wishin that was me!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=i5Ro5M3rk8A

Listen to the guy talking. lol


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_it62G0QnA&NR


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Ocean run Reds, the kind you catch in the very bad weather are tougher than Snook. Snook are hard to beat around cover, but they give up before Reds do if you get them out and away from the cover...

Tarpon are tougher than both, but I wouldn't even put a 200-lb tarpon in the same class as a Red or a Snook as I don't feel something 4 times as big is an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Here we go*

I guess me and most of the fishing guides here and fla (that do this for a living everyday) are wrong. A poll was taken a while back on this very subject about how hard some fish fight. "Pound for Pound" (fla) The Snook was the overall winner, because of length of the fight. He is smart enough to wrap you up. His gill plate that has cut so many lines, and being hard to get to bite. (Remember a Snook feeding window is really small) and what got me was that most of the guides said, that a 10lb redfish didnt even have the power to match a 5lb Snook And when we compare a Snook to a Tarpon they are only talking pound for pound.  as we do have 20,30,40lb Tarpons....As for being ocean run Snook do spend some time out in the reefs. This has also been confirm and one of the reason that the power rating was given to the Snook. (And this was really easy to follow ) was to put the fish side by side.....The Snook was build for Power!!! from his board powerful tail to his sloping head. He was build to move fast and hard in the current I have spend alot of years reading and paying guides to learn as much as i can about this fish. And i have also caught the Huge bull reds off the surfs in Va (Ocean run) and stripers, so at least i can say i have fought both these fish . I find it hard to belive that anyone here who has fought at least more then a handful of large snook would even say that. But this really doesnt matter with some people, I would at least take the word. Of some fishing guides over most people here, yes they put their pants on just like the rest of us. But the good ones are Experts in this thing we called fishing. But some are still going to doult even them, because of there own hardheadedness Some people should just stick to what they know.....and thats not much at all   again this is just my view on Snook....And like i said before me and all these Guides must be wrong :beer: :beer:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah rhom, that guy talking could win biggest tool award. He just made me laugh. If I had been his fishing buddy I would have told him to zip within a few seconds


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> I find it hard to belive that anyone here who has fought at least more then a handful of large snook would even say that.


You are right, never seen any large snook....










How bout you?

Ya know, this is why I don't come on this board much anymore, too many armchair fishermen. Now are you saying you are a fishing guide or just that they all side with you? Please show me the links to the poll or article showing the conscensus of guides in FL saying snook fight longer and harder than reds. Oh, and if you took a vote of people who think reds vs. snook on this board, and snook wins, that's because 99.9% of them have never wrangled a snook or a red as big as pictured above.

P.S. Seems like topics like this are meant to stir up the pot and nothing more. As I said before, do enlighten us with some of your pics.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Tarpon are tougher than both, but I wouldn't even put a 200-lb tarpon in the same class as a Red or a Snook as I don't feel something 4 times as big is an apples to apples comparison.


To me Tarpon are the cat A$$ when it comes to a fight. Pound for pound Tarpon win for me.
Big snook compared to a same size red I would say snook. But I have never fought a big red (over 30 inches) inshore just on inlets with moving water. So it would be tough to compare for me exactly which is better on calmer water. Now average size of both I do think Reds are tough but snook give a better first run.



> Ya know, this is why I don't come on this board much anymore, too many armchair fishermen.


How many are there?? 
Come back.... Relax... It just feeesshin... And that brings its own level of Bullsh*t.....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

you always take thing to the next level. Looking at the same picture over and over is getting old now:--| I never claim to be a guide go back and read it, I said i went on paid guides. I paid people that know what they are doing to teach me something. After awhile you shooting down people is what gets old, you reply at time with arrogance towards people on this board and that is also at least getting old for me. And then you top it off, by saying "Well show me your Pictures" something else that is getting old. I am not a armchair fisherman, as you have said about me and others here on the board. By looking at your pictures you were still in diapers when i was fishing. Have i ever claim to be a expert "No" but i do go and ask, I said i read the poll a while back. Since i been fishing for Snook over Ten years, it might have been that far back ago. I will try and dig it up, i also said that. I have fought northern "Ocean" bull reds, and also stated why the Snook was picked. Did you read that?? (runs for cover,gillplate, strong) on most of my threads i point out , that this is just my "Point of View" on things. And i am not saying that you are wrong or that i am wrong. Its just a point of view, I don't belive you are a bad person Just a cocky one. I take the time and say i am wrong, that something that i bet you havent done in a long time. I also know that there are people alot better then all of us on this thing we called fishing. And that doesnt bother me, but reading you putting people down so many time with your smartass remarks. Does!! Now you can come back and tear my reply apart, with your pictures and self taught views. But it doesnt matter to me, everything that i wrote is just other point of view i have on you. I said what i thought and i am over it, i don't hold anything against you. Hell i would still like to hookup and go fishing someday. Thats what having point of views means, we can debate (in a nice way) then blow everything off and come back and start again. I hope you keep coming back, but i also hope that you would debate the subject at hand, and not the person


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Ya know, this is why I don't come on this board much anymore, too many armchair fishermen.


Yeah, you're right. Too many barstool cowboys here that live 200 miles from the beach, have real jobs, family responsiblities, and only get go fishing three times a year. 

P&S needs a forum for the pros, where you and me could post pictures every day and not have to put up with all these weekend warrior wannabes.....

Did you catch that snook with mono or braid ?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*rhorm*

yea he really had a nice mouth and there was even a lady on the boat. And was there a kid on there also, i click it off after i was the lady. We would have had words, can you imagine how he talks to his kids and wife....Dirtbag in my eyes:--| :--|


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*another one*

Surf.... i live and hour or more to both coast here in fla. (I hope we don't have a good old boy club here) and go by the post, not the person. You don't know me and i don't know you, but i will still give you the respect that you should get, and once again photo don't mean Sh$t to me. I will try once again, I havent fish so much because of health issues the last few years, but have been out just didnt get pictures too busy fishing. I decided to coach (softball) and bowl more tournaments(The past few years) I found the site and decided to get back to what i have done so many "Years" .....I lost out alot during my late teens and 20's...Because i join the MARINES!! so my words true, i never armchair anything.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Before this turns into a repeat of the recent debacle, I'm closing the thread. As for getting personal and snippy, this board is pretty tame in comparison to others that I'm on. However, I'm keeping it like this and next flareup/personal pettiness will get to fish with only a Zebco on Sunglow Pier during the height of tourist season. I'm warning y'all.


----------

